# Rescue space needed urgently for Abyssinnian



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

This poor boy was found in a retail park in the West Midlands :cry3: 









He has been neutered today but sadly Is FIV+ .

I have tried Harriet at Abyssinnian Welfare they have no place to take him, but have very kindly put him on their site 
Patsy at Rushden Persian rescue can't take him either as she is full. Can any rescues help this poor boy?
Also if you are willing to foster him if a rescue space can be found please let us know, he needs a foster home with no other cats or one that already has FIV + cats

If you can help please email me at [email protected]

or answer the thread on our site by clicking on the following link
View topic - Rescue space needed urgently for Abyssinnian • Animal Lifeline UK

Many thanks for taking the time to read this.

Best wishes Kelly-joy and The Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------



## pugs (Jul 12, 2011)

That's so sad. I wish I could take him but I have cat's.
Could you not find an older person who could give him a home?.
Older people who are retired are sometimes very lonely & would love to have a pet.
Good luck, I'm really praying for you.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

We aren't a rescue ourselves, we just help rescues and people of the public with their animals. He is safe at the vets at the moment but can't stay there for much longer. We have found someone to foster him that has FIV+ cats herself so we just need to find a rescue that will go back up for him, by this they will pay for any vet bills, food, litter and anything else he needs, fingers crossed a rescue will come forward and help soon


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I have messaged this person, you never know he could have climbed into a van or lorry and been transported to the West Midlands and he was found in a retail park.

Abyssinian Cat missing in Eleanor Road Prenton Merseyside at the UK National Pet Register

I posted him on a few lost and found sites as well so fingers crossed we might be able to find his owners, surely someone must be looking for him

Abyssinian Cat found in Retail park Stourbridge West Midlands at the UK National Pet Register


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Kelly-joy 

Did you have any joy with this fella

Of all places a retail park

clare x


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

No sadly no, I have offered to vet possible new homes him for the local CPL if they will take him on though


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Poor poor cat, hope he manages to find somewhere special soon xxx

Its frightening, our local cp has an open day next saturday and the amount that they have there and waiting is awful


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

its the same for all rescues across the UK sadly


----------

